# Nissan Sentra GXE 1998



## KAP31 (Jan 19, 2006)

Quiero saber sobre mi sentrita, si alguno es amable y me ilustran sobre el sentra que tengo que puede hacer cuanto puede desarrollar se que es un GA16DE y otros detalles mas, pero quisiera saber mas sobre estos por ejemplo que significa el GXE a si es bueno para el racing que le puedo modificar.
Gracias


----------



## lulo (Feb 17, 2006)

KAP31 said:


> Quiero saber sobre mi sentrita, si alguno es amable y me ilustran sobre el sentra que tengo que puede hacer cuanto puede desarrollar se que es un GA16DE y otros detalles mas, pero quisiera saber mas sobre estos por ejemplo que significa el GXE a si es bueno para el racing que le puedo modificar.
> Gracias


Compa usted es de Costa Rica?

Segun lo que he investigado estos carros reaccionan muy bien a las modificaciones, incluso mejor que algunos hondas, porque de fabrica vienen muy restringuidos: solo imagínese que el tubo de escape es de 3/4 de pulgada. De fábrica vienen con 115 hp al volante y alrededor de 90 a las ruedas pero hay maes que le han sacado hasta 250 hp (claro con turbo) pero no esta nada mal para un 1.6 L. Metase a esta pagina http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php
Tambien hay otras que dicen paso a paso lo que se le puede hacer.
En cuanto a lo de GXE, se refiere solo a las extras que trae el carro. Existen 3 : XE (modelo basico sin vidrios ni espejos electricos), GXE(todo el paquete electrico) y la GLE(paquete electrico + frenos de disco traseros y sunroof electrico). Tambien hay una edicion limitada que es la SE con el famoso motor de 2000 cc que traen los B13 SE-R. 
Cualquier vara me avisa


----------



## lulo (Feb 17, 2006)

Mae tambien se puede meter a www.sentra.net


----------



## KAP31 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gracias compa y si soy de Costa Rica lo que queria ver es si puedo modificar la olla espero que dentro de poco le pueda hacer algo


----------



## KAP31 (Jan 19, 2006)

usted es de aqui es tico?


----------



## ilikespeeding (Dec 9, 2006)

tienes un automatico o manual transmision?


----------



## Kennethap (Jun 2, 2007)

ilikespeeding said:


> tienes un automatico o manual transmision?


Es manual pero vieras que ayer me paso algo extraño, comenzo como a brincar y donde le daba gas como que se quedaba, lo deje rodar le baje la marcha volvi a darle y funciono, y hoy en la mañana lo encendi y de pronto bajo el rendimiento por completo casi se apaga, le desconecte el un cable de bujia y mejoro, claro con la diferencia de que un piston no estaba trabajando despues le conecte el cable y mejoro, alguna idea yo pense en los cables de bujia pero no se si es de motor directamente?


----------



## Kennethap (Jun 2, 2007)

ilikespeeding said:


> tienes un automatico o manual transmision?


manual, y tu que tienes?


----------



## Kennethap (Jun 2, 2007)

por cierto tu eres de Costa Rica


----------



## Kennethap (Jun 2, 2007)

Ayer que lo estaba conduciendo, como que se quizo apagar y comenzo a brincar, y hoy en la mañana lo encendi estaba bien pero de repente como que otra ves se quizo apagar, lo deje a ver que pasaba despues le abri la tapa del motor, no se me fui a los cables de bujia y le safe uno en ese momento normalizo le volvi a conectar y emparejo, alguna idea?


----------

